# MICRO-INJECTIONS?



## G & S LANDSCAPING (Jan 17, 2001)

Saw in Arbor Age magazine -august 2000 a article about microinjections, and i would like to know from all the arborists out there if you need special training to do this? And is this a hard service to sell to your customers? and an example on the cost of this application?.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 18, 2001)

You need to have a pesticide license to buy some of the products from Mauget, they have their own training manual and offer courses around the country listed in the Mags. I don't believe in using injections unless absolutely neccesary(root zone covered up) even then it can be damaging. I don't advertise the service or recommend it. As far as selling it, any good salesman could talk somone into doing it, but you could also talk people into topping their trees. Most people don't know what they want or why when it comes to trees.


----------



## Foster (Jan 23, 2001)

Your supplier should give you the training you need to micro inject. I had to get certified by mauget to use their bidrin product. It is an insecticide I have used for birch borers. I have recently been using tree tech products. It is easier to use in my opinion. I think that micro injections have their place. They are expensive and sometimes hard 'to sell', but it all depends on the customer and the situation at hand. I like using them on big elm trees for example, that has slime flux. Or, fertilizing when the roots are covered, as the previous post states. They are also useful when drift is a concern or you want to treat 'just that one tree'. Micro injections are just another a tool in your bag. When used for the right situation, they work great.


----------

